# These poor cats.



## ILuvCowparsely (2 July 2014)

Being a foster of CP has its rewards as well as its has sad parts to it.  I have just had two cats brought in who came from a house where the owner CS.  They had to live there for 3 days before rescued by a friend whose kid is allergic so they came to me (my pens).

 This morning I had to take them to vet for the routine check all CP cats go through, while in the car park  having just arrived, a flea jumped on my neck from the back of my car where the cats are.   They are now there for the day and this is what faced me when I went into their pens.   Bedding in washing machine and sprayed their pen (cats in next pen so have to be careful).

 Not for the delicate stomach people to view pictures,  I love being a foster and wish more would be one to help more cats as so many waiting to come in.   These cats are traumatized by the event from the last weeks, but at least now they are going to receive proper treatment.


It shows the  importance of flea treatment so it does not end up like this, in a pen its obvious in a house its not.

 This is a close up of their bedding 







their pen after i sprayed and will go thoroughly wash out


----------



## FairyLights (2 July 2014)

terrible


----------



## thewonderhorse (2 July 2014)

Poor cats. Hopefully now they will have a brighter future. A lot of people think that all cats need are birds and mice to eat, such a shame


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 July 2014)

Aaarrrccch, just itching at the sight of it, those poor pussies. At least things are going well for them now tho'.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 July 2014)

Well just got back from picking them up, de fleas -1st vaccine -   teeth -  bloods etc, one more vaccine and they are finished.  They can now go on the web as they are FIV and FELV Neg so the future looks bright now.  Just got a few days of dead fleas etc to clean up as they fall off


----------



## 9tails (2 July 2014)

Yeesh.  But in all fairness, effective flea treatments are difficult to get hold of without forking out for a prescription.  Bob Martin, Frontline and Advantage are pretty useless but are the only ones that you can get over the counter.  I was using Advocate but one of my cats not only reacted to it so loads of fur fell out but also got a flea allergy so loads more fur fell out.  

I have 5 cats, they're regularly treated with Stronghold and Advocate (those that aren't allergic).  I suspect I spend at least £20 per month for the spot on treatments plus prescription costs.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 July 2014)

9tails said:



			Yeesh.  But in all fairness, effective flea treatments are difficult to get hold of without forking out for a prescription.  Bob Martin, Frontline and Advantage are pretty useless but are the only ones that you can get over the counter.  I was using Advocate but one of my cats not only reacted to it so loads of fur fell out but also got a flea allergy so loads more fur fell out.  

I have 5 cats, they're regularly treated with Stronghold and Advocate (those that aren't allergic).  I suspect I spend at least £20 per month for the spot on treatments plus prescription costs.
		
Click to expand...

The cats were not vaccinated or de  flead- a common problem with cats being brought in.


 I have been recommended johnsons flea treatment for mine, apparently one hour and you see fleas fall off the cat,...................................


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 July 2014)

Poor moggies.  At least they have a brighter future ahead of them now.


----------



## 9tails (2 July 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			The cats were not vaccinated or de  flead- a common problem with cats being brought in.


 I have been recommended johnsons flea treatment for mine, apparently one hour and you see fleas fall off the cat,...................................
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I'll try that one, because keeping them free of their own pets is an expensive business.  

I've recently become the proud owner of a CPL cat, a 6 month old kitten that was first homed with young children.  She was returned for crapping on the kid's bed.  What did she do within 72 hours with me?  Crapped on my bed!  Thankfully she hasn't done it since.

The rehomer said that foster parents aren't allowed to own their own cats, is this true?


----------



## Captain Bridget (2 July 2014)

I used to work at a kennels and cattery and one day found one of the cat units looking just like that. Bad considering this cat had come in whilst their owner went on holiday. 

This thread has served a purpose as it reminded me to get some flea stuff tomorrow!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 July 2014)

9tails said:



			Maybe I'll try that one, because keeping them free of their own pets is an expensive business.  

I've recently become the proud owner of a CPL cat, a 6 month old kitten that was first homed with young children.  She was returned for crapping on the kid's bed.  What did she do within 72 hours with me?  Crapped on my bed!  Thankfully she hasn't done it since.

The rehomer said that foster parents aren't allowed to own their own cats, is this true?
		
Click to expand...


No it isn't true ...........................I owned 3 till one RTA .


 most fosters use the pens however  some have the cats in their own homes, they are the HIV ones, two of mine came into CP care and never  were put up for homing.  (hehe I had them)

We have many whose toilet training is bad most are elder cats


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 July 2014)

They are happier now


----------



## touchstone (12 July 2014)

So nice to see cats being cared for after neglect poor things.  I've just used a new treatment called Activyl which seems pretty effective, it treats the environment as well as the animal so no need for additional sprays.


----------



## Crabby (12 July 2014)

Looks like they were bring eaten alive poor things. Can't help feeling sorry for woman who took them in. I've been really lucky with my cats and fleas. I only treat if I really have to. They sleep on my bed so I spot the signs straight away. 
I've not tried it yet but Diatomaceous Earth is a natural alternative flea killer for house and animal .
Ps ..I use Activil too.


----------



## LuandLu24 (25 July 2014)

Aww poor cats! At least they're better off now


----------

